# Holt Renfrew interview



## KatherineS (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm in the middle of a work slump and, despite the numerous callbacks and interviews, I'm not getting anywhere. I met with MAC several times but for some reason I got turned down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have an interview for a position with Nars at Holt Renfrew this week- does anyone have any experience and can offer some tips?

Thanks guys


----------



## cazgh (Nov 26, 2009)

Aw sorry to hear you got turned down


----------



## bunee (Dec 10, 2009)

how did your interview go ? hope it went well !!


----------



## KatherineS (Dec 13, 2009)

Sadly, not good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a second interview with HR, but never heard back. Besides the occasional contract and paying freelance jobs, I'm not having any luck.


----------



## ChloeCariad (Dec 15, 2009)

Sucks you didn't hear back!  Keep trying!


----------



## bunee (Dec 15, 2009)

aw dont worry ! just keep trying ! 
theres no such thing as failures, just lessons !


----------

